# Planescape!



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, this being my first post and all I suppose I should really start at the beginning, so... errr... hi everyone,  I'm Chaos Apostate, known on some other boards as CeramicAtheist. 
  Anyway... This post is, essentially, an attempt to round up any and all Planescape fans on the board. I know the setting is extinct, but I also know that everwhere I go I can usually find it surviving through its fanbase. Hence, I'm hoping that I can find some fans hanging around here who would be interested in starting a game. For myself, I would be more interested in playing in a game than DMing one. Therefore i am really looking for three other players, and a DM. If a DM can be found, then I will hand over all control and spokesmanship for the thread to him/her. 
  In terms of style, I was thinking of something fairly character based, with a nice strong plot, and just a little bit of occasional combat to keep things interesting. I was thinking of using the 3.5 rules - I know there hasn't been a full 3.5 Planescape conversion, but for the most part I don't thikn that's necessary or important. In terms of the factions, for instance, I never particularly liked the special rules for each faction. I would much rather they stayed simply as a philosophy, an ideal, and a guild rather than as the semi-mystical strangeness that TSR seemed to be trying to make them through granting them all special abilities. I see where they were coming from - power of belief and all that - but I don't think it was handled as well as it could have been. 
     But I digress - the point is that I believe Planescape could very easily be adapted to 3.5 - indeed, I don't think it even needs adapting. Most of the 2e specific rules were unnecessary in my opinion. 

 So, is there any interest for this sort of thing? Anyone else share my unhealthy obsession with Planescape?


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm definitely interested in playing a Planescape game. I tried starting one up about a month back, and there was definitely a healthy amount of interest, but the DM disappeared before deciding on an adventure.

And use some paragraph spacing! 

There is an almost-full Planescape conversion at www.planewalker.com (click "PS3e" then "Releases") Like you suggest, there are no rules dealing with factions, only a couple pages each detailing philosophy and such (although there are some faction-related feats), but pretty much everything rules-based (the races, in particular) is covered.


----------



## muhcashin (Nov 17, 2003)

I am also very interested in Planescape, although I have never played in one. Planescape: Torment the computer game really made me see how wierd yet deep the setting was. 

If there was a game brewing up, I'd definitely join.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 17, 2003)

I love planescape, but I don't aster it enough to be a master, but I would like to play. I am playing in a Planscape game that start last month and progress slowly. The system used is Mutant & Masterminds. I found the idea pretty cool, as it is easier to play a planar coming from anywhere without unbalancing your character. If you want to take a look: 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=63916


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2003)

BIG Planescape fan here...


----------



## Samantha (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm also a fan of Planescape, though, I'm not enough of an expert on it to be a GM.  I'd love to play in the setting, though.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 17, 2003)

Actually, I've been thinking about this and I've decided that the idea of DMing it is appealling to me more and more. So, unless I get any great pleas from a would-be DM in the next few days, I'll run this campaign. The details I have so far:

 It will be set, to begin with at any rate, within Sigil. Characters can be planars or primes, but I need a good reason for them to be in Sigil. I am currently thinking of starting characters at around level five. Faction membership will be acceptable for starting characters. All alignments accepted. Weird and wacky races and concepts will be considered, but only if I think the character will work. Characters can be created using 32 point buy, or you can have me roll some dice for you in which case I'll use the 4d6 drop-the-lowest system and get back to you with the results. Purchase items using the wealth-by-character-level table in the DMs guide, and the equipment lists from the same book. I'd rather keep things simple, but if there's something from a splat book you _really_ want to use then please post it for my approval. For 3E Planescape rules, use the link given above by WizWrm. 

 Anyone seriously interested in this game, please start working on a character using the guidelines above. I will need the full character sheet, plus a background, physical description, brief character description, etc. I don't require epic novels, but I will NOT accept characters without a good backstory, personality, and general flavour. I will probably be ready to begin the campaign within a week or so, or whenever I can gather four players and get them organized and ready to start. I can post roughly once a day, twice at a push.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 17, 2003)

*bump* due to edit above...


----------



## Velmont (Nov 17, 2003)

I want to try to play a Xaocitech, and to get in the character as much as possible, well, can you guess? Yeap, I want you to roll my stats. I will see what I can do depending on the stats.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 18, 2003)

I've got a pretty rough week ahead of me, but I think I can get a character in by Friday.

Also, I presume this will be post-Faction War?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm most likely either going Githzerei or Aasimar. Maybe Githyanki...


----------



## muhcashin (Nov 18, 2003)

I also have a busy week so, I guess my character would be ready by friday as well. I'm aiming for a elven wizard sensate, who specializes is underused spells such _detect secret doors_ and _Leomund's Tiny Hut_.


----------



## Arken (Nov 18, 2003)

Huge planescape fan here as well I'll start on a character.

(I'm perfectly happy with any or all choices of timeframe but I will say I'm pretty fond of the pre-faction war era. Like I said the preferences of otherplayers and of course the DM come first though )

Back soon to give you an idea of my character concept .


----------



## Samantha (Nov 18, 2003)

I'll start working on a PC as well.  Githyanki does sound neat, and if people go that way, can we use the info on them, from a few months ago, that was put in Dragon and Dungeon?  I may also go with a Tiefling.  As for the Faction War, anything there is ok with me, as I know I won't start as a faction member.  Also, if any of you wanna coordinate background stories, give me a shout, I'm game for that.

Samantha


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay then - 

 Velmont, I'll go roll up some stats shortly and I'll post them up for you tonight. Xaositect eh? That's fine by me, but I would appreciate it if you make the character manageable. ie, running around pretending to alternately be a fluffy kitten or an angel of death, preaching the end of the multiverse between the jaws of a giant rabit, and refusing to talk to anyone who refuses to take their clothes off first would all be unacceptable character quirks... Hopefully, I domn't need to tell you that (please don't take it as an insult), but then again you get some pretty crazy idiots running around on forums.

 Muhcashin - that sounds cool. I love Sensates, and I love elves. I'm also a big fan of quirky, fun spells. I look forward to seeing exactly what you produce. 

 Samantha - Yes, you can use the info from Dungeon and Dragon so long as you submit it to me so I can look it over first. While we're on the subject, all psionics will use the psionic rather than the psuedo-magical variants, and psionic characters are welcome (including the psionic character classes). But you seem to be talking as if everyone would decide on a single race, and I've got to say that I'm not thrilled by the idea of DMing for a group consisting entirely of Githyanki (not because I dislike Githyanki, but simply because that would very much determine the flavour of the game in a way that I don't particularly want). Of course, I may just have misinterpreted your words in which case I'm sorry.

 As far as time frame is concerned, I'm not quite decided but I am leading towards pre-faction war. If anyone has strong preferences one way or the other, tell me why and I'll consider your points. 

 And finally, does anyone except Velmont want me to roll some stats? Let me know now and I'll get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2003)

I understand and I take no offence. One easy Xaocitech to do, is the liar. A simple guy who is just unable to tell the truth and always need to insert a lie in his sentence. But even if he always lie, he may insert some element of truth in his speech, so he would not become too much predictable.

Another easy concept is the wild mage, a wizard who prefer to master huge amount of power, even if some of the time, his magic go uncontrol. That was pretty cool in the 2nd edition with the wild mage of the Tome of Magic, but the Wild Mage of 3.0 in the FRCS is not as interesting.

Another concept, but it needs to be in a group, is the lawful Xoacitech among a bunch of stereotype Xaocitech. He is so much out of the stereotype of his faction that he is just too crazy. Sure, as everyone is Chaotic, he may derogate some times from that attitude, but it needs to be in a group to accentuate the contrast.

I still think if I can't find a more interesting and original concept. Tell me if you like those concept or what you don't like in these concept so Imay adjust and find a concept that would fit in your campaign.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay Velmont, your stats are:

9
16
11
13
18
12.

 I hope they work out alright for whatever concept you end up using. All the concepts above sound like interesting characters, but I do have an issue with them - why would they join the Xaositects? Just being insane isn't enough. The Xaositects espouse the belief that only through madness (or vision, as they are perhaps mor elikely to put it) and chaos can one truly understand oneself and the multiverse as a whole. A compulsive liar doesn't really seem to fit in with that - at least, not solely on the information detailed above. Similarly, a wild mage wouldn't seem to be much more likely to join the Xaositects than any other faction. And as for someone lawful... again, I don't really see what it is in the Xaositect philosophy that would appeal to them. After all, they are nicknamed the *Chaos*men for a reason - they believe that truth only exists through chaos. I don't really understand where the whole 'insight through chaos' thing comes into any of these concepts. Perhaps I am just missing the point - if you went into more detail on whichever concept you are currently favouring then maybe we can work these issues out. Alternatively, if you can see my point, are you sure you want to play a Xaositect? It seems like you're  more in to insanity in your characters rather than the Xaositect philosophy as a whole.


----------



## sophist (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey I like Planescape, too.

I did the computer game, and ran my fair share of
planar D&D addies, too.

So who's signed up?

I'd go for a Kobold Sorcerer or a tiefling wiz/rouge.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2003)

Nice stats...

Well, I'll read more closely the Chaosmen tonight. I have the Factol Manifesto and I'll read about their philosophy a bit more, maybe I'll come up with something more in line for a faction member.


----------



## Arken (Nov 18, 2003)

Could I have some rolled stats please Chaos? (crosses finegrs for good results )

I was going to be a Guvner but with a Xoasitect it might not be the best idea.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, it seems I may have some hard time to find a good concept for a Chaosman. If you want to be a guvner, I'll choose another faction.


----------



## Arken (Nov 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, it seems I may have some hard time to find a good concept for a Chaosman. If you want to be a guvner, I'll choose another faction.




Nah don't worry about it, you're far more developed in choosing a character than me and I like almost all of the factions I'll just choose a different one


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay Arken...

16
17
15
14
7
9.

 Until I rolled the last two, I was really starting to get kind of scared...   

 Sophist, feel free to set to work on a character. Applications are definitely still being considered at this stage. 

 So, current interested parties are:

 Arken
 Muhcashin
 Samantha
 Sophist
 Velmont 
 WizWrm.

  I am ideally looking for a party of four, and I think that more than that may become unmanageable. Hopefully the group will shed some members before characters are finalized, otherwise I will have to find some method of cutting the group down to size. I'm not really sure what I would do in that situation, so I'll just have to wait and see what happens. Maybe I won't have to make the decision.


----------



## Arken (Nov 18, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Okay Arken...
> 
> 16
> 17
> ...


----------



## Samantha (Nov 18, 2003)

You can roll stats for me too


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2003)

I have found my concept. I will do a Sorcerer Sign of One. This sorcerer see the world has his dream, maybe a bit too much, but everyone know when you die in a dream, you wake up, and he doesnèt want to wake up, but he is sure he can change the world by his own will, he just need to train, but for now, he can at least cast spells.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 19, 2003)

I'd really like to play in a PS game, but with 7 wanting in, I guess I'll opt out.
Have fun, folks.
-Uriel


----------



## muhcashin (Nov 19, 2003)

*Fellow Montrealer*

Hey, Velmont you're from Montreal! So am I! Hurray for the transit strike!!!

My character is progressing... I used the standard point buy to get my ability scores. Skills and feats have been chosen. Now all I need is the gear. Which might take a month or so.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 19, 2003)

Okay, Samantha:

8
12
13
15
15
14.

 Not quite as good as the other two, I'm afraid - but not too bad I hope. I'm sure you'll be able to make something decent with them.

  Velmont - I really like that idea. It could definitely spawn a cool character. What alignment were you thinking? And what race?

 Uriel - Sorry to see you go, but at least it'll make my job of pruning down the number of players a bit easier. . If someone drops out in the future and I have a spare place going, I'll come to you first.

EDIT: Good to hear, Muhcashin. The longer I have to get a plot sorted out, the better...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 19, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Uriel - Sorry to see you go, but at least it'll make my job of pruning down the number of players a bit easier. . If someone drops out in the future and I have a spare place going, I'll come to you first.




Very gracious of you. Let me know if you need an NPC played from time to time, as well. Anything to help.


----------



## Samantha (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, I think I'll be able to do something with them.  I'm leaning towards a rougish character, someone who grew up in the Hive, but I want to look over the planewalker.com races and feats and all before I decide for sure.  I should have a more detailed idea out later today.

Sam


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't know yet, maybe a Forest Gnome or a Human. I try to think of a good background where the "dream" start.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmmm... I have to say, I was never a big fan of gnomes (forest or otherwise) but I'd be delighted if you can could convince me by playing one well that they don't suck. 

 Thanks for your support Uriel - it's nice to know that I have somebody who knows what the hell they're doing who i can plead to for assistance if (when?) things become unmanageable...


----------



## sophist (Nov 19, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Arken
> Muhcashin
> Samantha
> Sophist
> ...




I still, am interested though i see your point. I will
do a tiefling Rouge/wizard for tomorrow anyway, but will graciously accept if you put me on your waiting list (sigh). I am undecided for faction, but by tomorrow I will have it.

Where would you review this char even if I can't play right away or ever?


----------



## Velmont (Nov 19, 2003)

Here a draft of my character. Tell me how do you find it? I took my two feats in the feats of the Mind's Eye (New name of the Sign of One), as they are just too much fitting the concept (Harness Divinity to manipulkate the dream, Perceive Illusion to see through the dream).

-----

*Eteran Lightstep*
*Male Forest Gnome Sorcerer 5*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Faction:* Sign of One
*Height:* 2'3''
*Weight:* 33lbs
*Hair:* Light Brown
*Eyes:* Deep Green
*Skin:* Greyish Light Brown
*Age:* 45

*Str:*  7 (-2) 
*Dex:* 11 (+0)
*Con:* 18 (+3) [+2 from bracer / +1 from level]
*Int:* 12 (+2) 
*Wis:* 16 (+3)
*Cha:* 20 (+5) [+2 from cloak]

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
Gnome Traits (Ex): Gnomes possess the following racial traits.
— +2 Constitution, –2 Strength.
—Small size. +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
—A gnome’s base land speed is 20 feet.
—Low-light vision.
—Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons.
— +2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions.
—Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects, such as the Spell Focus feat.
— +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds, goblinoids, orcs, and reptilian humanoids.
— +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type (such as ogres, trolls, and hill giants).
— +2 racial bonus on Listen checks.
— +2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks.
— +4 racial bonus on Hide checks, which improves to +8 in a wooded area.
—A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level.
—Pass without Trace (Su): A forest gnome has the innate ability to use pass without trace (self only, as a free action) as the spell cast by a druid of the forest gnome’s class levels.
—Automatic Languages: Gnome, Elven, Sylvan, and a simple language that enables them to communicate on a very basic level with forest animals (this replaces the rock gnome’s speak with animals ability). Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Orc. This trait replaces the rock gnome’s automatic and bonus languages.
—Favored Class: Bard.

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 20
*HP:* 36
*AC:* 11 (+0 Dex, +1 size)
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 20ft

*Saves:*
Fortitude +5 [+1 base, +4 Con]
Reflex +2 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
Will +8 [+4 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB:* +2
*Melee Atk:* +1  
*Ranged Atk:* +3 

*Skills:*
Bluff 10 [R:5 + Ch:5]
Control 11 [R:8 + W:3]
Concentration 12 [R:8 + Co:4]
Craft(Alchemy) 3 [R:0 + I:1 + R:2]
Hide* 8 [R:0 + D:0 + R:4 + S:4]
Knowledge(Arcana) 3 [R:2 + I:1]
Listen 5 [R:0 + W:3 + R:2]
Spellcraft 2 [R:1 + I:1]

*Feats:*
Illusion Perception
Harness Divinity (Cure Light Wounds 3/day)

*Languages:*
Common, Gnome, Sylvan, Elven  

*Spellcasting*
Spells:
0/1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9
6/8/5/0/0/0/0/0/0/0

Spell List:
0: Acid Splash - Detect Magic - Flare - Light - Mending - Read Magic
1: Expeditious Retreat - Mage Armor - Magic Missile - Ray of Enfeeblement
2: Alter Self - Scorching Ray

*Equipment:*
*Cloak of Charisma +2*, (4,000gp)
*Bracer of Health +2* (4,000gp)
*Light Crossbow, mw*(335 gp / 2lb)
*Bolt, Cold Iron x20*(4gp / 1lb)
*Heavy Mace, Cold Iron*(24gp / 2lbs)
*Sickle*(6gp / 1lb)
*Explorer's Outfit*(0gp / 4lbs)
*Backpack*(2gp / 2lb)
*Belt, pouch*(1gp / 0.25lb)
*Spell Component Pouch*(5gp / 2lbs)
*Scroll Case*(1gp / 0.25lb)
*Sunrod x2*(2gp / 2lb)
*Antitoxin x2*(100gp / 0lb)
*Scroll of Comprehend Language x2*(50gp / 0lb)
*Scroll of True Strike x2*(50gp / 0lb)
*Scroll of Protection from Evil x2*(50gp / 0lb)
*Scroll of Spider Climb*(150gp / 0lb)
*Scroll of Protection from Arrows*(150gp / 0lb)

GP: 70

*Background:*
It was twenty years ago or even more that my dream starts. I woke in the middle of the night, a monster were near me. An ugly creature. I was scared, and I was hiding in my bed. I had my small rabbit leg in my hand, it was suppose to give luck. The monster did some scary noise. It was too much for me, so I start to run to my parent chamber. There was no light at all, so I was searching blindly my way, but I wasn't home. The corridor was full of box and was large. It was looking more as a storeroom than a corridor. In my panic, I dropped my rabbit leg. I try to go back into my chamber, but my chamber was gone, it was a closet instead. The panic raised and I start to try find a way out. Not able to see anything in this darkness, I try to make some ball of light to appear, but instead, it was one bright light. I finally found a way out and I find myself in a small street. The forest where I was living was gone, it was now a huge city made in a donut. There were full of people in the streets, talking strange language. Most of them was scary, but it seems no one wanted to hurt me. I start to walk the streets and try to find someone to help me. It is there I found Lidya. Lydia is a small fearie. I've always wanted to meet one, they are always hiding in the forest. Well, she was there, and she approach me. She saw I was scared and she confort me. I explain what happen and she was sad to see I was lost, but she said it would be impossible to find the way back home if I didn't help her. We try to find the storeroom, but I never found it, it seems, like the small street was gone. Lidya told me I could live with her until we find a way back home. She start to talk about the city and the factions. She was a Sign of One she told me. She told she was searching someone to help when she saw me. She told me it was her of bring me here and was sad that she couldn't help me as I wanted. I listen to her and I starts to understand. It wasn't her who brought me here, but it was me who have made her appear. I was dreaming. I was fearing monsters, I was fearing the big human cities. It was a nigthmare I was doing, and I was wishing to find some help, and I loved all the picture of fey I had see, it is because of that she appeared. I was not sure if it was true, but if it was a dream, I am suppose to be able to modify it, no? Well, I tried, and I was able to create again that light. I was even able to repare the small and fragile items of Lidya with my own will. It is not easy to modify a dream, but I had the proof I was able. So I tried to modify the dream more and more, and now, I can even change my form into another humanoid. I thin that is a really great feat, have you ever been able to do it? The wizards are able, but they must study. Some man with dragon bloods in their vein are able too, but they are not able to heal themselves, and I can with my own free will. I will become a great dream shaper one day, but I must train, and I love that dream. Lidya is fun to live with, the city is full of surprise and danger, and there is other dream to explore, or as the others named them, other plane to visit.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 19, 2003)

Velmont - I like it. Nice and characterful, and he should fit well into my game . Bear in mind, though, that a charisma of 20 doesn't just mean you can cast sorceror spells extremely well. It also means that for the majority of people who come into contact with your character, he is the most persuasive, charismatic, likeable person they will ever meet. I'm not saying that you can't have such a high score (that would be far too domineering for my liking), but please just bear it in mind all the time that you are roleplaying the character. 

 Sophist - I wasn't trying to discourage you, I was just making sure you knew that you may have to be put on the waiting list. You should still definitely make the character, and though I believe that first come, first served is the only fair way to do this I will nonetheless do my best to give you a chance to play.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I have to say, I was never a big fan of gnomes (forest or otherwise) but I'd be delighted if you can could convince me by playing one well that they don't suck.
> 
> Thanks for your support Uriel - it's nice to know that I have somebody who knows what the hell they're doing who i can plead to for assistance if (when?) things become unmanageable...




Um, Gnomes rock in 3.0/3.5...

I think that Half-Elves are the 'why would anyone play these sucky no-power guys...?' race.

They have always sucked before...I first played one in 1st ed as a dare. The only stat mod that they had was a -1 Comliness, Woohoo!!!

Anyways...back to lurking.

-Uriel


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 20, 2003)

Just wanted to check in; right now I'm bouncing around a couple ideas for a character.

*Revolutionary League*: Not so much a "the factions must be overthrown!" type as much as "there must be opposition for true freedom." Of course, he considers this duty to be (at least partially) his. He'd like to see a time when no government or rulership is necessary, and everyone lives harmoniously in a state of anarchy, but he doesn't believe the inhabitants of the Great Ring have reached a point where this is possible, and thus he must settle for a balance of powers, so no individuals suffer oppression.

Some of that might fall under the jurisdiction of the Free League, so that'd be an alternative faction for that concept.

*Believers of the Source*: A fellow who's looking for the original source of conscious thought, and of creation. He's come to the conclusion that all known existence must be a facet of an endless multiversal cycle that eventually conciously creates itself at the end of each cycle; nothing else explains to him why 1) not all beings (if any) are all-knowing, 2) not all beings are merely instinctual creatures, and some are capable of different levels of recognition of their own existence, and 3) why the multiverse has manifested in the way it has. Furthermore, he believes there is some way to get 'inside the workings' of the inevitable cycle, as it were, and achieve earthly power (and thus, maximum self-actualization) by understanding that cycle (and perhaps furthering it along).  To him, this is the only perceptible goal worth attaining; there are other, greater achievements, but none that can be understood in his current existence.

Also could possibly be Fraternity of Order, Sign of the One, Transcendent Order, or Doomguard.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Velmont - I like it. Nice and characterful, and he should fit well into my game . Bear in mind, though, that a charisma of 20 doesn't just mean you can cast sorceror spells extremely well. It also means that for the majority of people who come into contact with your character, he is the most persuasive, charismatic, likeable person they will ever meet. I'm not saying that you can't have such a high score (that would be far too domineering for my liking), but please just bear it in mind all the time that you are roleplaying the character.




Yeah, I know. I had a 18, so I had to place it somewhere... and that little story was 20 years ago, maybe more, when I arrived in the first place in Sigil, it is normal that, as a young and impressive child, i was a bit unconfortable. Now I see him as more present, after all, it is HIS dream, he is the center of all that big story, and it is normal he is the center of the discussion, of the attention, but he will not be arrogant, I don't want to play the I am the power of the world cliché because I can wield magic.


----------



## sophist (Nov 20, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Sophist - I wasn't trying to discourage you, I was just making sure you knew that you may have to be put on the waiting list. You should still definitely make the character, and though I believe that first come, first served is the only fair way to do this I will nonetheless do my best to give you a chance to play.




Cool so here is my char. I am not done on eqipment, but soon will be.

*Nymarion "Nymar" Lonemoon, male Tiefling Rog3/Wiz1 (ECL +1)*
*HD* 3d6+1d4+4 (21 hp)
*Alignment:*Chaotic Good

*Str* 10 (2pts)
*Dex* 18 (10 pts, +2 Race)
*Con* 12 (4 pts)
*Int* 17 (6 pts, +2 race, +1 4th level)
*Wis* 12 (4 pts)
*Cha* 10 (4 pts, -2 Race)

*Race Traits (cf. PS3e):*
· +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma
· Medium-size humanoid.
· Tiefling base speed is 30 feet.
· Darkvision up to 60 feet.
· Cold, fire, and electricity resistance 5.
· Darkness (Sp): Tieflings can use darkness once per day as cast by a sorcerer
  of their character level.
· +2 racial bonus to Bluff and Hide checks.
· Favored Class: Rogue.
· Level Adjustment +1

*Class Abilities:*
- Sneak Attack +2d6
- Evasion
- trapfinding, trap sense +1
* Summon Familiar: Damien has a black cat Familiar(+3 move silently)
* Scribe Scroll

*Skills: (66 Rouge, 5 Wizard)*
Hide               +12=6r+4a(+2 race)
Move Silently      +13=6r+4a+(3 familiar)
Bluff              +8=6r+0a+(+2 race)
Sense Motive       +7=6r+1a
Diplomacy          +6=6r+0a
Search             +8=5r+3a
Disable Device     +8=5r+3a
Open Lock          +9=5r+4a
Survival(Urban)    +7=6r+1a
Tumble             +10=6r+4a
Listen             +6=5r+1a
Spellcraft         +5=1*r+2r+3a
Knowledge(Arcana)  +4=1r+3a
Knowledge(planes)  +4=1r+3a
Concentration      +3=1*r+1r+1a
*r=cross-class rank //r=class skill ranks // a= ability bouns
()= other boni
*Languages:* Planar Trade, Abyssal, Draconic, Undercommon, Elven

*Feats:*
(Lvl1)Iron Will
(Lvl3)Weapon Finesse (short sword)

*Saves:*
Fort +3(+1 Rog, +1 Con, +1 Ring)
Ref  +8(+3 Rog, +4 Dex, +1 Ring)
Will +7(+1 Rog, +2 Wiz, +1 Wis, +2 Feat, +1 Ring)

*Base Attack:* +2
Meele : +2 (+6 /w short sword)
Ranged: +6

*Armor Class:* 14 (+4 dex)
with all defensive spells, this might go as high as 22

*Wizard Spellcasting*
Level 0/1
Slots 3/2
Spellbook: 0th-all, 1st - Mage Armor, Shield, Jump, Comprehend Languages, Identify, True Strike
comonly memorized: 0th - detect magic, daze, mage hand, 1st - Mage Armour, Shield

*Equipment:* (based on table 5-1, p.135, DMG 3.5, effective level 5)
Pearl of Power I (1000gp)
Short Sword +1 (2000gp)
Ring of Resitance +1 (2000gp)
Bag of Holding I (2500gp)
Spellbook with spells (comes with class)
Spell component Pouch (5gp)
Writing Set (Quill, ink, and book to write in) (30 gp)
Scroll Writing Materials for 100gp
Knive (5gp)
One courtier outfit (30 gp)
Two black traveller's outfits (2gp)
Two grey traveller's outfits (2gp)
Light Crosbow + 20 bolts (37 gp)
Caltops (1gp)
Thief tools, MW (100gp)
has in Coin: 223 gp
just assume he spent the rest for excesses of the one or other kind  

*Description*: Nymar has an elvish look, including long ears. His silver hair is short. He usually wears a unremarkable grey clothing, which fits his skin tone quite right. Nymarion has small horns and a 32 cm tail, for which he has to cut a hole in the bottom of his trousers.
*Background:* Nymar is the son of a Grey-Elf Maiden, who was a slave of a Demon Lord. One day adventurers came, killed the Demon, looted the place, and brought the slaves to Sigil and set them free there. Still, his mother had to work in a bothrel, so Nymar grew up on the streets, learing the craft of being a cat-burglar. Although subject to predjudice, he strove to put on a nice face to the world, always giving a bit more than needed and thus won the gruding respect of other rouges. One of these noticed his keen intellect and suggested the study of wizardy, which opened a new world beyond the streets to Nymar.
Around this time, his mother joined the sensates and moved to a stronghold of them in the outlands, so Alexander lost contact. As this happend he changed his surname from Brightmoon to Lonemoon.
Nymar has ended his apprenticeship, returning to the streets as he found that staying in libaries is not his kind of life. He wouldn't want to miss the ideas and worlds contained within books ever again, but neither the real world.
Nymarion has flirted with several factions, including the Signers, the Fated and the Godsmen, but ultimatly percieved a flaw in all their philosophy. So he found his home in the Free League.


----------



## Samantha (Nov 20, 2003)

Seems like everyone's going for mage types, so, I think I'll go the fighter road.  I'm leaning towards a bladeline, just cause they seem cool .  I should have stuff posted later today, maybe tommow.

Sam


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 20, 2003)

Okay, a few things:

  I've decided that the game will be set pre-faction war. The factions are still welcome in Sigil, the Doomguard still know what they're about, the Mind's Eye is nonexistent, the Mercykillers haven't yet seperated into thugs and pansies, and Rowan Darkwood isn't yet at the top of everybody's 'to kill' list.

  Sophist - I like what I see, but i have two main problems. 

1. I can't find an alignment, but I don't know if that's my fault or yours. Is there one somewhere in the post?

2. The name. I don't mean to be offensive, but come on... a Tiefling called Damien?    You can do better, I'm quite certain of it. 


 WizWrm, both those ideas sound really cool. Either one would suit the game fine, so just go with whichever one you find yourself more inclined towards. 



 Oh, and Uriel - I agree, Half-Elves are definitely a lot weaker than Gnomes. I wasn't talking about their relative power levels. I've just always found that, on the whole, Gnomes have a tendency to be a bit of a joke. I'm sure plenty of individual Gnome characters are cool, but all i'll say is that I find the character of the race as a whole to be singularly unappealing.


----------



## Arken (Nov 21, 2003)

Chaos (hope you don't mind if I use that ) have you got the book of exalted deeds? I was toying with the idea of playing a bariaur .
3HD and a LA +2 which would fit with the level 5 specs. that you set.

(Personally I would've made them a little lower equivalent level but never mind ...unless anyone can get to the sample race chepter for download on Planewalkers which will have an alternative, I can't find it myself...)


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 21, 2003)

Well, I don't have the Book of Exalted Deeds but I don't think that matters too much, since all the information on Bariaurs is also given in the Planescape 3ed conversion that was linked to earlier in the thread. You might want to check it out, just in case the version given there differs from the version in the BoED. At any rate, Bariaurs are cool and I certainly wouldn;t have any problem with you playing one - although you would have to start off with no levels in any PC classes.


----------



## Arken (Nov 21, 2003)

The only Bariaur that i could find were these...

http://www.ps3e.com/raceDetail.asp?id=7

and they don't seem to be level adjusted, were there some you found that had ECL 5? I think I might prefer the BoED ones to the ones in that web adress so I might slightly retool the concept


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 21, 2003)

I would like to join, but I guess it's too crowded already.

I love planar adventures but I have no knowledge in the Planescape settings except what it is written in the planewalker website, therefore I would play someone from the material plane who accidentally got shifted to Sigil when he didn't know for sure even about the existance of other planes.

But of course, I can play only in the case some spot appears in the party in the future, otherwise it'll be nice enough to read how your campaign goes on.


----------



## sophist (Nov 21, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Sophist - I like what I see, but i have two main problems.
> 
> 1. I can't find an alignment, but I don't know if that's my fault or yours. Is there one somewhere in the post?
> 
> 2. The name. I don't mean to be offensive, but come on... a Tiefling called Damien?    You can do better, I'm quite certain of it.




1. my fault, I was going for chaotic good, I'll also add an AC profile.

2.   I had no idea that this was so old to you. In my regular RL cricles THE OMEN is probably not that much known, so I can use the name there without going too far. To my defense I say that I _do_ like the name and had no intention of making a pun. But as I read your comment it dawned on me again.
Seen this way, it is lame.
So I choose another name.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2003)

Arken said:
			
		

> The only Bariaur that i could find were these...
> 
> http://www.ps3e.com/raceDetail.asp?id=7
> 
> and they don't seem to be level adjusted, were there some you found that had ECL 5? I think I might prefer the BoED ones to the ones in that web adress so I might slightly retool the concept




Whoa! I've just seen something in that site that can be just too abusive. For the female Bariaur, we have:


> Stubborn: Female bariaurs add their Charisma modifier (if positive) to all Will saves.



That can be just too abusive. They would make good sorcerer. But now just imagine the paladin. She can add twice her Charisma to Will save? Ugly! Lucky they don't have a Cha bonus. Except that, I feel them ok, but borderline on the ECL +1. 

For the one on planewalker, I think they are balance, but I find sd they didn't made the Bariaur female.


----------



## Samantha (Nov 21, 2003)

At last, here's my PC.

Dalara of Sigil
Bladeling Female, Fighter 4 (ECL 1)

Background: Dalara is the daughter of two bladelines who fled the Bladeling city of Ocanthus on Acheron.  They were part of a group who tried to overthrow a noble, and failed, and the survovrs fled.  Her parents ended up in Sigil, in the district known as the Hive.  It was easy for them to blend in with the dregs that lived there, and the reputation of bladelings kept them safe, and a few years later Dalara came along.  She had, for the area, a relatively safe upbringing.  After all, girls with spikes growing out of them can hurt you, bad, and the few bullies that did try and mess with her ended up scarred or dead.  But, others realized that she could be useful, and for most of her late teen years, she was working as muscle for various criminal enterprises in the area.  That led easily enough into her current profession, mercenary work, where she has the reputation of being both loyal to her contract, and willing to do things that some would turn away from in disgust or horror.  

Appearance:  Dalara stands around 5'8, and her build is lean.  Her skin is a dusky, copper like color, and her eyes are purple, with no pupils.  Her spikes are painted in garish colors, designed to draw the eye to them, and she tends to wear normal clothing, as armor and bladelings just don't get along.

Personality:  She's not a warm person at all.  But, she has a very strong sense of personal honor, and will live up to the letter of any contract she signs.  She may try to twist it to her advantage, but, she will follow it, and she never betrays a companion.

St: 15 (+2)
Dx: 16 (+3, +2 race)
Cn: 16 (+3, +1 at lvl 4)
In:  13 (+1)
Wi: 12 (+1)
Ch:  8  (-1)

AC: 20 (4 natural, 3 dexterity, +2 armor, +1 deflection)
AL: LE
HP: 38 (4d10+12)

BAB: +4
Fort: +7
Ref: +4
Will: +2
Init: +7 (+3 dex, +4 improved init)

XP: 10,000

Racial Abilities:

Languages:  Planar Trade, Infernal
+2 to Dexterity
Medium Size
Speed 30
Darkvision 60 feet
+4 natural armor bonus
Natural weapons: All bladelings have a natural claw attack that deals 1d6 + str bonus damage.
Razor storm: Once per day, a bladeling can expel sprapnel like bits of it's skin in a 15 foot cone, dealing 2d6 damage to any creature in the area.  A reflex save (DC=10+con modifier), halves the damage.  After using the ability, for the next 24 hours, her natural armor bonus is reduced to +2.
Immunities:  She is immune to acid, and, despite her metal like skin, rust attack.
Resistences: Cold 5, Fire 5, DR 5/+1
Metal Hide: Certain spells that affect armor, such as heat metal, treat the bladeling as though wearing armor that cannot be taken off.  In addition, the spikes on the bladelings body make it impossible for her to wear medium or heavy armor.

Class features:

Proficient in all simple and martial weapons, all armors, and shields.

Skills: 

Climb: 4  (+6)
Craft (painting): 3 (+4)
Intimidate: 3  (+2)
Listen: 0 (+3)
Spot: 2 (+5)
Swim: 3 (+5)

Feats:

Power Attack (Level 1 feat)
Blindfighting (Level 1 fighter bonus feat)
Improved Inititative (Level 2 fighter bonus feat)
Alertness (Level 3 Feat)
Improved Unarmed Strike (Level 4 fighter bonus feat)

Equipment:

Greatsword +1 (2350 gp)
Bracers of Armor +2 (4,000 gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (1,000 gp)
5 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (1500 gp)

2 pouches (one for money, one for the potions, 20 gp)
Pack (2 gp)
10 days rations (5 gp)
3 waterskins (3 gp)
3 outfits (3 gp)

Gold: 117

Combat:

Greatsword:  +7 hit, damage 2d6+3 damage.  Crit: 19-20/x2 or
Claws: +6 hit, d6+2 damage, Crit: 20/x2


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 21, 2003)

Male Human Psychic Warrior 5
*Height:* 5'8"; *Weight:* 140 lbs.; *Skin:* Bronze; *Hair:* Black; *Eyes:* Brown; *Age:* 28
*Alignment:* True Neutral
*Faction:* Sign of the One

*Strength:* 16 (+3) [8 points, +1 level]
*Dexterity:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Constitution:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Intelligence:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Wisdom:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Charisma:* 12 (+1) [4 points]

*HD:* 5d8+5; *HP: 37*
*Initiative:*: +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 40 ft
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3
*Melee Attacks:* +7 _greatsword_ (2d6+5, 19-20/x2)
*Ranged Attacks:* +4 none
*Armor Class:* 17 (+1 Dex, +6 inertial armor)
*Fortitude:* +5; *Reflex:* +2; *Will:* +3

*Skills: (40 points; max 8/4)* Autohypnosis +10 (8 ranks), Concentration +7 (6 ranks), Control +6 (4 ranks), Jump +13 (8 ranks, 2 synergy), Planar Expertise +5 (6 ranks), Tumble +11 (8 ranks, 2 synergy)
*Feats:* Harness Divinity (_cure light wounds_ 3/day), Inertial Armor (reserve 1), Improved Inertial Armor (reserve 3), Mental Leap (reserve 3), Speed of Thought (reserve 1), Stand Still (reserve 1)

*Abilities:* Extra feat, extra skill points, favored class (any), psionic combat modes (_ego whip, mind thrust, mental barrier_)
*Languages:* Common, Planar Trade, Infernal

*Psionics:*
*Power Points per Day:* 8
*Talents per Day:* 7
*Powers Known: (0th)* _burst, daze, detect psionics_, *(1st)* _biofeedback, call item, ectogoo, _*(2nd)* _vim_

*Equipment:* explorer's outfit, _+1 greatsword_ [2000gp], four potions of _cure light wounds_, potion of _lesser restoration_, _silversheen_ [total potion cost 750gp], _bag of holding_ [2500gp], _dust of appearance_ [1800gp], _dust of dryness_ [850gp], _brainlock pearl_ [1000gp], 150gp

*Background & Personality*: "Belief is power." Heard that often enough, haventcha? Just about every philosopher on the streets (and most of them *do* end up on the streets, eh?) finds fit to gush it out their word-hole, once'a sermon, if not of greater frequency. But (heard that word enough too, I bet) is it something they understand? Hm. Perhaps if I put it somewhat differently. Do *you* understand?

Oh, ya-do, do you? If you did, you wouldn't be sitting in this tavern, askin' me for my opinion, eh? All right, cutter, let me tell you what *I* think. It all starts in the beginning. That chair a bit uncomfortable, berk? No? Then stop shifting around.

I found myself thrust into wailing consciousness (and this is important; I'll get to it a bit later, though) in a little corner of the Outlands called Greater Ajadan. Fairly regular place, if I do say, though a most irregular name. So I doubt you're interested in my childhood, however happy it was, and this tavern only extends so much credit, so I'll cut it a bit forward. I reached the age of majority to find myself in inheritance of a rather large chunk of property. Looking ahead to the future, I saw myself: satisifed, successful, and utterly bored. Well, not so much bored - but boring. As in, a boring person, ya-see. I possess no pseudomagical prescience, but I'm pretty sure the path I was taking would have led me to a happy life, like many others, whereupon I would grow to a healthy age and end up gasping my last on some cotton bed, surrounded by my children, respected and revered by the townsfolk (a pretty small corner, if I do say - 'Greater' was a clever move on the mayor's part, eh? But I digress) and considered in all aspects to be a success, eventually fading into serene memory as my name faded from the pages of the dead-book.

Paints a pretty picture, maybe? Oh, not your cup of tea? Maybe not - but there are many who would be pleased with such a life. I dropped it faster than a Xaos drops a modron, and kipped up with an ascetic order. I spent a half-dozen years there; not wasted years, certainly: they taught me some pretty useful stuff. But even hours of meditation and reflection couldn't make me understand why I'd been so repulsed by that vision of success. Paying attention? Excellent, cause here's where it gets good.

So like I said, plenty of time for reflection, eh? Certainly reflection on personal achievement, good points and flaws in yourself, etcetera etcetera. But soon enough, you get bored with some of that, and start thinking into the area where suddenly the philosophers start babbling in more directions than a marilith's fingers. That is, existence. Look around you, berk. What made those people? What made *you*?

Bleh. Not the powers, berk. If so, what made *them*? Stop glancing around, no one in this bar will *smite* you for questioning the almighty *'gods.'* Half of 'em are bleeding Athar anyway.

I think the reason you failed to answer that question is because you're not sure what I'm asking for. It's simple, really. See that street cat? Compare your mental faculties with that cat.

Sit down. I'm not trying to insult you. You asked for understanding, and that's what I'm giving you. But answer my question: what's different?

Good. You're correct. It doesn't recognize itself. Ever wonder why cats don't give themselves names? No? Well, many a well-trained druid has met that frustration. Animals have no sense of self. But - people do. And by 'people,' I refer to the sentient inhabitants of the planes, by definition, ya-see. That includes the powers. *People* understand that they exist. Ever wonder about that?

So, maybe the powers *did* create some of us, maybe directly, maybe indirectly. But it doesn't matter. Who brought the powers themselves into being? What consciousness created the self-aware powers?

Good, you caught me. If a consciousness created powers, what created the consciousness? It can't go on forever - there's got to be a top level somewhere. A primal urge. If that's true, then, intelligence must have sprung out of unintelligence. Of course, that in itself is a fallacy, for two reasons. One: there can be no creative urge without intelligence. A cat has no desire to craft a sculpture. Two: unintelligence cannot grant a spark of sentience in a place where there is none; otherwise the unintelligent urge would itself already possess that spark of sentience, and by definition already be conscious.

Sentience must always come from sentience. Ergo, there can logically be no 'first sentience.' Here's a simple question for you - and this one is actually simple this time. Name a geometric figure with no boundaries; no beginning and end. A circle, right? See, that's how existence works. Sentient beings create ourselves so we can mature to the point where we are able to create ourselves. Time doesn't work in that manner, eh? Ah, but time is as malleable a dimension as the two dimensions used to create that circle. Powerful magic can alter it, just as powerful magic can create a cube of matter out of nothing.

Now define magic: it's a force which we do not fully understand, yet may still manipulate in a limited fashion to our desires. What's the path to ultimate enlightenment and power? Remember that circle? Using a quill and a bit of ink, you can shape it, mold it to your desires. That's the point, see. Understand the circle, move beyond the limitations of the circle, and have power over the circle.

I'm going to leave that for a moment, but you'll see where I come back to it. You've been here long enough to be familiar with the factions, of course? They all believe in different things - they see the multiverse following a different set of rules. True Death for the Dusties, a Great Unknown for the Athar, the Source for the Godsmen, a natural state of entropy for the Doomguard, a universal set of laws for the Guvners. They even have directly opposing views. Remember how I said that belief is power? See how they all draw power through their paradigm; the way they see the world. What they believe in is true, for them. So it works - for them. Don't let them catch you saying it, though. Each in their own way has found that circle of existence. They 'understand,' in different ways, that there is a fundamental logic underneath the multiverse, and use that logic to manipulate the world as they see it. Sounds like Guvner reasoning, eh? They're closer to the truth than many. For me, I just cut to the chase and skip all that. I imagine the multiverse *as it exists* and then exert my power of imagination to alter it.

How much power do we have over our existence? Think about it. At one point in the circle, only a single consciousness is left to recreate its own multiverse. At that point, it has complete control over all existence. A single consciousness. Imagine yourself: made of a single consciousness, right? Guess how much potential *you* have. Everyone has it. The problem is reaching that potential. Do you understand, now, why I gave up my life on the Outlands? Do you understand why I gave up life in a monastery?

So go out there and do it.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 21, 2003)

Sophist: Thankyou...   The new name is much better.

 Arken: I can't seem to access that portion of the site now, but I'm sure the Bariaur given at Planewalker.com are ECL 5 - because I haven't read about them anywhere else, and I already knew that they had 3 monstrous HD and +2 ECL. Still, if you can't find it then just use the Bariaur from BoED, I'm sure it won't be too much of a problem. 

 Samantha: Good, I like it. Should fit right in. 

 WizWrm: Wow, that's pretty much something.   It's good to see so much thought put in to the background.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yeah, notice how I cleverly avoided actually having to write a real background. 

[Edit]: Completed character is posted. I haven't found a good name yet, but I'll tack it on as soon as I think of one.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 22, 2003)

Okay, that all looks fine except that I can't seem to access any of the linked information on wizards.com. It's not just your links, because I've tried just goign to the site and looking around, and I still can't seem to acess them. It's very strange... but anyway, do you think you could just post them up here? I assume they're open content, since you posted up the links. 

 Oh, and I'm starting a thread in the rogues' gallery for these Planescape characters. Could everyone who has had a character approved please just copy them over to there?  Post them up here please. Just to make my life a bit easier when I need to reference all those sheets. Work on the campaign from my side has been going along a little bit slowly as I've had an awful lot of work, but it's now the weekend and I should be able to do a substantial amount of work on it. I'm aiming to have it ready by the middle of next week, all things being equal (which they have a good chance of not being, to be scrupulously honest)...


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Improved Inertial Armor [Psionic]*

You upgrade your Inertial Armor.

*Prerequisite:* Inertial Armor, reserve power points (see text).

*Benefits:* The improved field of protective energy provides a +2 armor bonus. This bonus stacks with the bonus from the Inertial Armor feat. The reserve power points requirement from Inertial Armor is increased by 2.

*Special:* You can take this feat multiple times. Each time this feat is taken, it provides a +2 armor bonus. The bonus stacks with that of Inertial Armor and Improved Inertial Armor. The reserve power points requirement from Inertial Armor is increased by 2 each time the feat is taken. 

For example, a psychic warrior has the inertial armor feat and has taken Improved Inertial Armor 3 times. As long as she keeps 7 power points in reserve, her armor bonus is +10. If she has only 3 power points in reserve, the armor bonus is +6.

*Call Item*
Psychoportation (Dex) [Teleportation]
*Level:* Psion 1/Psychic Warrior 1
*Display:* Au, Ma
*Manifestation Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Effect:* 1 unattended item (see text)
*Duration:* 1 hour/level (see text) (D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Power Resistance:* No
*Power Points:* 1 (see text)

You call a piece of nonmagical equipment "from thin air" into your waiting hand. (Actually, it is a real item hailing from some other random location in the multiverse.) You don't have to see or know of the item to call it -- in fact, you can't ever call a specific item. You just specify the type. This power cannot call weapons, armor, psionic items, masterwork items, living creatures, or valuable treasures (see Table 7-8 in the Player's Handbook for typical items called by this power). Using called items as spell components causes the spell to fail. If you relinquish your grip on the item you called for 2 or more rounds, it automatically returns to wherever it originally came from.

As your level increases, you can call better and better items, although the power point cost is also greater.

Level Item Cost Example PP 
1-3  10 gp  Silk rope 1 
4-6 100 gp  Musical instrument 3 
7+ 1,000 gp  Spyglass  5 

Items gained by call item are distinctive due to the low hum they emit.

*Ectogoo*
Metacreativity (Int) 
*Level:* Psion 1 / Psychic Warrior 1
*Display:* Vi, Ma
*Manifestation Time:* 1 action 
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./level)
*Target:* Single creature
*Duration:* 1 minute 
*Saving Throw:* Reflex negates
*Power Resistance:* Yes
*Power Points:* 1
You draw forth a glob of ectoplasmic goo from the Astral Plane and immediately throw it as a ranged touch attack. On a successful hit, the subject is entangled in goo. An entangled creature suffers a -2 penalty to attack rolls and a -4 penalty to effective Dexterity. The entangled creature must make a Reflex save (DC 15) or is glued to the floor, unable to move. Even with a successful save, it can move only at half speed.
A creature who is glued to the floor can break free with a successful Strength check (DC 27) or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing weapon. A creature trying to scrape goo off himself, or another creature assisting, does not need to make an attack roll; hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature who hit makes a damage roll to see how much of the goo he scraped off. Once free, a creature can move at half speed. A creature capable of manifesting powers who is bound by the goo must make a Concentration check (DC 15) to manifest a power. The goo becomes brittle, fragile, and inert after 1 minute. The goo can also be negated. 

*Vim*
Psychometabolism (Str)
*Level:* Psion 2/Psychic Warrior 2
*Display:* Ma, Ol
*Manifestation Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute/level (D)
*Power Points:* 3

You suffuse yourself with power, gaining 3 temporary hit points per manifester level (maximum 24 hit points). These hit points do not stack with temporary hit points from other sources or with additional uses of vim. See Chapter 8 of the Player's Handbook for more on temporary hit points.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 23, 2003)

Hmmm... You got anything for me yet Arken? 

 I'm going to get down to some serious plotting and designing tonight, and then I'll have Monday night and Tuesday night to polish up, which would leave us set up for a Wednesday start assuming that I get Arken's character in the next couple of days. 

 Oh, and on reflection I have no issues with you joining in from the start, Sophist. If you'll just post your character up in my rogues gallery thread, you'll be ready to start with everybody else.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's the bariaur stats from PS3e if you're still having trouble with it.

BARIAUR RACIAL TRAITS
 +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma: Bariaur are stronger than average humans, but their carefree nature often makes them poor leaders.
 Large-size monstrous humanoid. As large creatures, bariaur receive a -1 penalty to Armor Class and attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, and lifting and carrying limits are double that of Medium creatures.
 Space/Reach: 10 feet/10 feet.
 Bariaur base speed is 40 feet.
 Spell resistance 11 + class level.
 +2 racial bonus to Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
 Quadruped: As quadrupeds, bariaurs gain a +4 bonus on checks to resist bull rush and trip attacks. They have a carrying capacity 1 ½ times greater than normal for their Strength. They must wear barding instead of normal armor and cannot wear boots designed for humanoids.
 Powerful Charge (Ex): A bariaur often begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to smash its rams’ horns against a foe. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the bariaur to make a single gore attack that deals 2d6 + Strength modifier points of bludgeoning damage. 
 Darkvision up to 60 feet.
 +2 racial bonus to Spot and Listen checks.
 Automatic Languages: Bariaur, Planar Trade, home region. Bonus Languages: Elven, Giant, Sylvan.
 Plane of Origin: Often Arborea or Ysgard.
 Favored Class: Ranger.
 Monster Hit Dice: Bariaur have 3d8 + Con modifier hit points in addition to class levels. From these Hit Dice, they have a BAB +3 and base saves of Fortitude +1, Reflex +3, and Will +3. They also have (2 + Int modifier) x 6 skill points. Their class skills for these skill points are Handle Animal, Hide, Jump, Listen, Knowledge (the planes), Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot, and Wilderness Lore. They also have 2 feats and proficiency with all simple weapons.
 Level Adjustment +2. With their 3 Hit Dice, bariaur have an ECL of 5, so a 1st level bariaur ranger will have 4 Hit Dice (3 from race, 1 from class) and be equivalent to a 5th level character.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 23, 2003)

Great, thanks a lot for that WizWrm. One thing, though - is there a typo in the description of a Bariaur's ECL, or have I wildly misunderstood the rules? I would have calculated it class level 1 + HD 3 + ECL +2 = 6. Hence a 1st level Bariaur character would be ECL 6. Correct?


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 23, 2003)

I think that must be a typo.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 23, 2003)

Phew, that's a relief. For a moment there I was worried that my understanding of either D&D rules or elementary mathematics had gone out the window at some point without me noticing...


----------



## mpickett81 (Nov 23, 2003)

This game is closed, I'm guessing?  If you have any need for an alternate, I'd be more than happy to join in.  I ate, slept and breathed Planescape from its release until it died.  Without a doubt the best setting ever.  It's a shame WoTC is just sticking with Tolkien-based setting for 3rd edition.  After Greyhawk and FR, who the hell needs Dragonlance?
Anyway, my e-mail is mpickett@alumni.unc.edu if you need an alternate or if someone is starting another game.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey, I love planescape, wish I had seen this sooner! Can I be on the waiting list? I know its probably immense by now. Maybe enough people to form an entire second game.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, there are definitely enough people to form a second Planescape game, if you want to give it a shot.

-------------------------------------------
Couple more edits to my character.

*Psionic Boost [Psionic]*

You can use your free 0-level manifestations to increase your speed and Constitution.

*Prerequisite:* 3rd-level psion or psychic warrior.

*Benefit:* You can trade in two free 0-level manifestations to increase your base speed by 10 feet and gain a +2 enhancement bonus to your Constitution. The effects last 1 minute.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/psi/psi20021220a


----------



## muhcashin (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry for the tardiness; here's my character's stats. The background will be up tomorrow. Hopefully, you haven't started preparing without me. 

*Anunsil*, male elf wiz5: CR 5; medium humanoid (elf); HD 5d4-5; hp 9; Init +6; Spd 30 ft.; AC 15 (touch 12, flat-footed 10); Base Atk +2; Grp +2; Atk +5 ranged (1d6, masterwork shortbow) or +3 melee (1d6/19-20, masterwork longsword); SQ Spells, elf traits; AL CG; SV Fort+1, Ref +4, Will +6; Str 11, Dex 15, Con 9, Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 13; Height 5'0".
*Skills and feats:* Appraise +3(2), Concentration +7(8), Craft(painting) +5(2) Decipher Script +7(4), , Knowledge (arcana) +4(1), Knowledge (the planes) +4(1), Listen +3, Spot +3, Search +5, Sense Motive +3(2); Heighten Spell, Improved Counterspell, Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll.
*Languages*: elven, planar trade language, draconic, sylvan
*Gear:* mw longsword, mw shortbow, quiver with 20 arrwos, scroll case with 10 sheets of paper, ink and inkpen, spell components pouch, spellbook, artisan’s tools (paint kit), noble’s outfit, traveler’s outfit,  hourglass, _ring of counterspells, scrolls of identify, fly, invisibility, fireball, a cloak of resistance, hat of disguise,_ 330 gp 6 sp.

*Spellbook* (spells per day 4/4/3/2) [Base DC 13 + spell's level]
0- all
1st - _mage armor, tenser's floating disk, unseen servant, detect secret doors, reduce person, sleep, mount;_ 2nd - _blindness/deafness, knock, rope trick, detect thoughts_; 3rd - _dispel magic, leomund's tiny hut_

*Background*: The elf spoke in hushed tones. Long raven black hair rested on his narrow shoulders. His soft manner and expensive clothing reveal him to be, or was, in the least, of high society.

             “I’m close enough. Still people say I’m playing chess with Graz’zt. I’m sure that this hourglass is special. I’m telling you! I’m not trying to bother you with a slaad-story. Certainly don’t believe the chant on the street about me, I’m not insane.
	I might be known to have lead a hedonistic lifestyle. Alcohol, gambling, drugs, the whole lot. The average Sensate, right? That is not to say that I don’t believe in that stuff anymore. Truth can only be perceived through senses. The more you perceive, the more you know about the Truth. Over self indulgence doesn’t bring the Truth. I’m clean now, not raving over some Styx Dust I sniffed. Ever since I had a dirty halo, I’ve been working hard. 
You see I own this small antique shop in the Hive, right next to Fiend's Salute down Lacklustre Lane, I trade and deal with all kinds of trinkets, day in and day out. And I’m telling you, this is the real thing! Not some kind of useless garbage for Clueless ones. It’s got to be some kind of artifact. The symbols etched on the side reaveal some kind of celestial origin, yet the stuff on the inside is clearly infernal.
And I got to find out how it works, berk! Now, I’ve been preparing for this for sometime now. Hopefully, I have enough jink. I need a few bodies who can withstand the heat of the City of Brass yet smart enough not be fooled by Graz’zt’s concubines.
Are you with me or not?” 

The elf stares intently at you anxiously awaiting an answer. His black eyes sparkle with an excitement rarely seen in those of the immortal elves. He shifts uncomfortably in his fancy light green gemmed robe.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 24, 2003)

Oh god, I'd completely forgotten that you'd joined as well! This complicates things... you were definitely one of the first people to sign up for this, so it's only fair to let you in the game. Which means... Sophist, sorry to mess you around but it seems like you're going to have to go back to the waiting list. But of course that may not be so bad, since I'm pretty sure we do have enough people on the waiting list now to start a whole other game. So if anyone wants to DM it, then you can either just go right ahead and start a seperate game, or we can coordinate and try to link the games together. Whichever you want. 

 Anyway, I'm going to continue to work on the premise that we start this off on Wednesday. If a second game gets started and you want to link it up with mine, we can probably arrange that just as easily after the start as before it, really. In fact it may be eaier, since the DM of the second game will then be able to look over how my game has started off. And Arken - if you can get the character done by Wednesday, you're in. If you can't, then you can either join the other group, or we can probably find a way to slot you in to the game after it has begun, although I reserve the right to dictate exactly when that would or would not be appropriate.


----------



## Arken (Nov 24, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm going to continue to work on the premise that we start this off on Wednesday. If a second game gets started and you want to link it up with mine, we can probably arrange that just as easily after the start as before it, really. In fact it may be eaier, since the DM of the second game will then be able to look over how my game has started off. And Arken - if you can get the character done by Wednesday, you're in. If you can't, then you can either join the other group, or we can probably find a way to slot you in to the game after it has begun, although I reserve the right to dictate exactly when that would or would not be appropriate.




Duly noted , Thankyou I'll try and get in up on tuesday.

I think I might be heading towards a Sensate Bariaur.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 24, 2003)

Yay! For a moment there I was worried that nobody would play a Sensate. And I just don't know if I could fully committ myself to a Planescape game with no Sensates...


----------



## muhcashin (Nov 24, 2003)

Background posted for Anunsil the elven-Sensate-mage-back-from-rehab. Want me to post it in the character gallery or wait till you accept first?


----------



## sophist (Nov 24, 2003)

Since I am back to waiting list, I was contemplating WizWrms background:



			
				WizWrm said:
			
		

> *Background & Personality*: "Belief is power." Heard that often enough, haventcha? Just about every philosopher on the streets (and most of them *do* end up on the streets, eh?) finds fit to gush it out their word-hole, once'a sermon, if not of greater frequency. But (heard that word enough too, I bet) is it something they understand? Hm. Perhaps if I put it somewhat differently. Do *you* understand?
> ......
> How much power do we have over our existence? Think about it. At one point in the circle, only a single consciousness is left to recreate its own multiverse. At that point, it has complete control over all existence. A single consciousness. Imagine yourself: made of a single consciousness, right? Guess how much potential *you* have. Everyone has it. The problem is reaching that potential. Do you understand, now, why I gave up my life on the Outlands? Do you understand why I gave up life in a monastery?
> So go out there and do it.




Since this is written like a speech, I composed a little reply to be taken with a grain of salt, although it is how Nymar would probably react to the theses espoused:

_In response a tiefling rises from a corner and says:_
"Of course one must realize that by leaving one circle, you only step into another. Consider what you said: the factions draw power through a system of beleifs. After that you posit a piont which has perfect control over all existence with what we might call a perfect circle - THE perfect circle of existence.
So that we conclude that lawful belief can achive everything?
And that the perfect circle implies an ulterior sentience?
These things you're aiming at, as I see it.

And as you might have understood, I doubt these things. I never saw a circle
without its defining boundary, and once one moves beyond these boundaries,
you find yourself in new ones, maybe even boundaries that did not exist within your old circle.

As you pointed to your own life, let me point to mine: Can a street kid become
a wizard? And if so, could he see that the practise of magical power is an as limited circles as thievery? According to your view I left my first circle and
advanced into a new one, supposedly better one. It was better in many ways,
but it held it's own limitations. It wasn't any less flawed, it had other flaws.

As a second point, I'd like to add that none has perfect control over their circle
of existence. Take for example that street cat you mentioned. It is my familiar
and has thus gained a sense of self. Not by any action of its own, but by
mine. Others muck with our existence in major ways, your parents, powers,
even your friends. The powers muck with each other, so that none of them
has a point of perfect freedom or an infallible set of laws with perfect control over existence.

So while I really adore your metaphor of the circle of existence - a fine expression, which lets me say things I couldn't before -, I cannot follow into your conclusion
about the perfect circle and its implies ulterior sentience. Do not search the perfect circle, but jump from one to another: that is the only way NOT to get stuck in the limits of a single circle. Within each set of rules, questions remain. Even powers err.
That is to say: mee, too. I add that in hope not to offend you with the questions of your circles. I am labouring with those of mine."


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 24, 2003)

Now why is it that I always forget everything muhcashin tells me? Oh well, with two Sensates I'm sure this can't help but be a good game.   

 But anyway, the character looks cool to me muhcashin. Consider him approved, and post him up in the rogues gallery whenever you can okay?


----------



## ThirdWizard (Nov 24, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Yeah, there are definitely enough people to form a second Planescape game, if you want to give it a shot.



I already DM one planescape game, so I can't do it. (I try not to DM two games anymore). But, if someone else wants to do it, I'd play.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 25, 2003)

Er, do you want me to respond to that?  There are definitely a lot of counterpoints Zekiel would leap on (since you actually misinterpreted bits of it), but I'd rather keep it in-character.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 25, 2003)

If a second game were to appear, I too would drool over the chance to join.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 25, 2003)

Okay Arken, you've now got 24 hours to get those stats up. My first post will be going up this time tomorrow. 

 The prep work I need from each of you is extremely minimal - in fact pretty much non-existent. All I need is for you all to accept the premise that your characters happen to passing through a certain area of the Hive at roughly the same time. But if any final tweaks need to be made to characters, then do it now.


----------



## Arken (Nov 26, 2003)

Sorry for the lateness.

Thaddeus Endlethine

There is a small village on the wooded slopes of a lesser known part of Arborea which formed around a circle of standing stones from a time that even the elves and eladrin asked have forgotten. As part of the ring are three arches composed of a capstone laid across two upright menhirs and each of these arches are portals. One led to the Plane of Faerie, one to Aeflhiem and one to the blessed realms of Tir Na Nog. Whilst ordinarily such a nexus of portals would prompt a flourishing of trade and thus an influx of population it was not so in this case as the portals had as their keys the finest original works of music and in particular poetry, they were beyond the use of most in the multiverse and they came to be know as the Artist’s Gates.
Nevertheless, it did mean that on occasion one of the greatest of bards or poets might pass through the town as they made use of their exclusive crossing points.
So it was that in this town a scribe’s guild was begun to catch and record the works of the artists that might pass through. It was founded by an elven Guvner named Lucianus wishing to learn the laws of art and an aasimar poet-philosopher named Altheon from Olympus that had tired of performing in debauched coliseums and sought a more sedate and scholarly life from which to approach his art, a place he could concentrate on the sensation of poetry without being pressed to join in baccic revelry. Thaddeus’s father was an Olympian bariaur by the name of Dolan that had followed Altheon to be a scribe.
His mother on the other hand had been one of the artists and had travelled the planes as a leading poet of the Society of Sensation. She was called Uula and had attached ‘the glorious’ as a moniker, and it came to pass that she entered into the village as she journeyed from the court of a pixie king on her way to view the druidic rights of a cosmic solstice. She rested a while in the town and in short notice was approached by the guild, that they might make a record of her work. As it was felt she might be more comfortable with one of her own race Dolan was assigned the task of scribing.
So day in day out for a month or so they sat late into the heady arborean night with the scents of forest flowers in the air and as the tales and poems were woven, slowly but surely Dolan fell in love. As Uula was the sort to react favourably to utter devotion and awe, she returned his affections…
She left the next week; she was not the sort to stay in one place for long.
Almost a year later the baby Thaddeus was brought to the doorstep by a low ranking member of the sensates along with a letter in the form of a poem expressing heart wrenching love for the child falling prey to a wanderlust that could not be quenched and suggesting the care of an infant was perhaps more the province of Thaddeus’s father.
So, he was raised by the scribes in the guild, taking lessons in poetry at the feet of Lucianus, Altheon and others so he developed a critical ear and knowledge of the great tales and planes of the multiverse while never leaving the village. While he was not studying, he played in the way only Arboreans can, questing with friends into the wild forests or playing his flute and composing poetry in the pastoral countryside.
Then on a fateful day, a Manticore attacked the village; the adults of the village were mustered and went forth to attempt to halt the creature. In the battle that ensued five people were killed and Dolan was one of them. Thaddeus mourned and wrote elegies to his father and was reassured that he (now reaching adulthood) had a place in the guild for as long as he wished it.
After the funeral, as needs must, Thaddeus began to sort out his father’s books and outstanding affairs and as he studied in his father’s personal library found a secret compartment in one of the bookshelves. Opening it, he found books and papers: his mother’s tales and poems. Accompanying them were his father’s own love poems. Thadeus sat there all through that night and the following day, on the floor of his father’s study, pouring over the texts, and was moved, and wept, and laughed.
By the next night he had seen the poems that were studied in the guild in a new light, brought home to him by the fact he was reading the works of his own parents. Beyond just being literature, poetry was the recorded experience of individuals, and what experiences! 
Resolved to find out about the amazing poet that was his mother and with a wanderlust he had found in himself in reading her record of her own, he set out for the Golden Palace, to strive to himself be a poet and firmly believing that to be one he must first have experiences worthy of poetry. On reaching the Palace, he was informed that his mother had not been seen in years, nor had she contacted the faction. Disappointed yet still holding out hope that she may just be on an extended jaunt Thaddeus joined the faction, he had come to agree with their philosophy on life anyway.
He is now employed as an ‘experiencer’ for the library of sensation for those in the sensates that believe one can achieve experience second hand, through art and the ‘sensation stones’ that are kept in the Festhall in Sigil where one can relive another’s experience. Thaddeus is to travel the planes experiencing all he can but approaches this goal common to all sensates with a rather intellectual and scholarly zeal, one he perhaps learned from Lucianus and Altheon. His belief is in poetry as the language of experience, what is the use of an experience until you can understand it and integrate it into yourself, crystallise it in language. He carries books, parchment and paper with him everywhere, they are more valuable to him even than the memories of the experiences that he holds in his head and will be transferred to a ‘sensation stone’ by faction mages at a later date.
In terms of personality, Thaddeus is both sharp and intellectual whilst being prone to dreaminess and detachment from the mundane, he also tends to hold belief in art as a highest virtue. His personal take on his faction’s philosophy is that all things are part of a unified poetic and mythological system and that the quest of all individuals, even if they do not know it, is to experience and understand so much of the multiverse that they can tap into the spiritual emotional ‘pantho-anima’ of the multiverse, the spirituality that all things are a part of. Because of this outlook, he tends to view most things symbolically rather than pragmatically. He sees beauty everywhere.
Thaddeus is a handsome Bariaur in his mid twenties with an unruly thatch of straw-coloured hair and a good-natured square jawed face. He is muscular and quite athletic from his travelling.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Thaddeus endlethine
[B]Class:[/B] Outsider(then bard)
[B]Race:[/B] bariaur
[B]Size:[/B] large
[B]Gender:[/B] male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] -

[B]Str:[/B] 19 +4 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3 (ECL+2)        [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B]  9 -1 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 27 (3d8+9)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B]  7 -2 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] -1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    -1    -1    +X    +X    +X    13
[B]Touch:[/B] XX              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] XX

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    -1          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    -2          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Large Quarterstaff         +7     1d8+4     x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Celestial, Sylvan, Abyssal

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Powerful Charge: 2d6+2 bludgeoning damage gore attack on charging, 
Quadraped,
Resistant to spells: +2 on will saves
Racial bonus to skills: +2 to listen and spot
Darvision: 60ft

[B]Feats:[/B] Combat Expertise, Improved Feint

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 66       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Jump                       6    +4            10
Listen                     6    -2     +2      6
Knowledge(planes)          6    +3             9
Move Silently              6    -1             5
Sense Motive               6    -2             4
Spot                       6    -2     +2      6
survival                   6    -2             4
Perform(wind)              3    +2             5
Diplomacy                  3    +2             5
Knowledge(history)         3    +3             6
Bluff                      3    +2             5
 
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Chain shirt (barding)      1500gp   50lb
Masterwork Flute            100gp   2lb
Many Books, Paper, Pens      20gp   10lb
Explorers Outfit             10gp    8lb
Artisan's Outfit
Traveller’s Outfit
Backpack
Caltrops
Scrollcase
Chalk x 5
Flint & Steel
Flask
Ink
Inkpen
Belt Pouch
Sealing Wax
Signet Ring
Sunrod x 5
Merchant's Scale              20gp    10lb
Gemstones of various qualities to the value of 2850gp
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
```
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Arken (Nov 26, 2003)

I used the outsider class instead of the monsterous humanoid (which is the difference between the BoED and the planewalker site) because my character is very skills orientated.

However to balance it up a little I removed the the Spell Resistence (11+level) because it seemed goofy.

Hope it's ok .

Again sorry for how late this was, I had a monster piece of anglo saxon to translate and and Essay to write.


----------



## Samantha (Nov 26, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Okay Arken, you've now got 24 hours to get those stats up. My first post will be going up this time tomorrow.
> 
> The prep work I need from each of you is extremely minimal - in fact pretty much non-existent. All I need is for you all to accept the premise that your characters happen to passing through a certain area of the Hive at roughly the same time. But if any final tweaks need to be made to characters, then do it now.





That premise very easily works for me!  I'm looking forward to the start!


----------



## Velmont (Nov 26, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Okay Arken, you've now got 24 hours to get those stats up. My first post will be going up this time tomorrow.
> 
> The prep work I need from each of you is extremely minimal - in fact pretty much non-existent. All I need is for you all to accept the premise that your characters happen to passing through a certain area of the Hive at roughly the same time. But if any final tweaks need to be made to characters, then do it now.




I see no reason why he shouldn't visit the hive some of the time. I even figure my charcter met Lydia in the Hive, so he come back some times, as it was the first place he saw in Sigil.


----------



## Arken (Nov 26, 2003)

being in the hive is fine for me, I have to report back to HQ every now and again to submit my memories and poetry.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 26, 2003)

Okay Arken, the character looks great - one small problem though, you noted down your racial bonus to the spot and listen skills but then forgot to include it when totalling up your modifier. Just add it to the misc column, and put two onto your modifiers. Oh, and I'm pressed for time so I haven't had time to check the rogues gallery thread, but if you haven't posted him there then do so now okay?


----------



## sophist (Nov 26, 2003)

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Er, do you want me to respond to that?  There are definitely a lot of counterpoints Zekiel would leap on (since you actually misinterpreted bits of it), but I'd rather keep it in-character.




The counterpoints are more interesting things in philosophy.  
You ceratinly don't need to answer, I wrote this out of sheer interest.
A dialogue could be fun, but IS really an in-character issue.

OTOH, I think it is not unlikely that Zekiel and Nymar could have discussions:
I think both characters have a thoughtful side, and both aren't the "I-follow-
the-official-view" types.

So, I didn't really think about you answering, I just imagined your character
telling this to some blood in Sigil, in a dark, smokey inn. And it certainly sounded like the path of lawful belief to supreme power .... something where my chaotic
character coudn't resist in offering another, more chaotic view.

Actually, sorting issues out like this would be a fun way to play, sorting out and confronting your personal beliefs. But one never get enough players willing
to put that much thought in it, too.


----------



## Arken (Nov 26, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Okay Arken, the character looks great - one small problem though, you noted down your racial bonus to the spot and listen skills but then forgot to include it when totalling up your modifier. Just add it to the misc column, and put two onto your modifiers. Oh, and I'm pressed for time so I haven't had time to check the rogues gallery thread, but if you haven't posted him there then do so now okay?




Sorry about that I've split it now, I didn't apply the bonuses because there was an equal negative modifier from my low wisdom.


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 26, 2003)

Okay Arken, that makes sense. I hadn't noticed that your WIS mod cancelled out the racial bonus. 

 Anyway, the opening post of the IC thread is going up now. I leave it you guys to decide exactly how your character enters the situation, since I want to give you some freedom of choice in the matter. Regardless though, I won't resolve the situation until you're all involved in it in some way or another.


----------



## WizWrm (Nov 27, 2003)

Are we using psionics-are-different?


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Nov 28, 2003)

Yep. Psionics will be treated as completely seperate to magic.


----------



## sophist (Nov 28, 2003)

Discovered you RG thread today.
So I am posting there, too, as I am now place one on your waiting list,
as WizWrm is now IC.

I don't really believe in that other Planescape game. There is no DM,
as my DMing efforts are directed elsewhere (& I do want to play for change)and all others only want to play, too.


----------



## muhcashin (Nov 28, 2003)

BTW, Anunsil's spells prepared are:
0- message, detect magic, light, ghost sound
1- mage armor, reduce person, sleep, mount
2-detect thoughts, blindness/deafness, rope trick
3 - dispel magic x2


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 16, 2003)

Wow, people sure did lose interest in this quickly.    As in, before the end of the first scene. The first rather unimportant first scene that was intended to set the stage without having any real impact at all. Oh well... If anyone still has interest in this, I will re-recruit and start the thing off again from a slightly different angle. I don't want to go over the first scene again, and it hardly went down a storm anyway, so I'll introduce matters in a very different style. This si hardly an auspicious start, but still... anyone still interested (from the original cast, or the rather long list of reserves) speak up, and I'll try to restart this. I'm still very eager to run the game, and the entire structure and plot I had planned hasn't even been touched yet so I can quite easily do so. So, anybody?


----------



## WizWrm (Dec 17, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> So, anybody?




Me.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> So, anybody?




Well, I was waiting for others move before acting. After all, I had said I was waiting the hardheads, and it what he was doing...

I am interested to play again. I may take the same character, I will see depend on the change you announce on the setting...


----------



## Chaos Apostate (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I'm glad you guys are still interested. It's not really surprising, considering that you two had been the only people to actually post more than once or twice. It seems like I was lacking commitment from the other players, or perhaps they just didn't like the way things were turning out. Anyway, anybody else? Sophist, you still interested?


----------



## sophist (Dec 18, 2003)

Chaos Apostate said:
			
		

> Sophist, you still interested?




Yes, I am still here.

Larger interest first and then losing it is familiar to me ...   My try at a Warcraft D&D game here only goes slowly, too.

The main problem with PbP seems to be maintaining interest in the long run.
Maybe it's more difficult for those who play only, in the sense that those introductions last not an hour, but 2 weeks. But IMO that shouldn't be a problem, it rather presents the opportunity for some deep-imersion playing without detracting from the plot, as it would happen often In RL.

OTOH, I am under the impression that before Xmas, everyone is hard at work (and including many preps for the next two weeks), having exams etc, so that might contribute to some people's absence.

If you restart, I will play ...

Edit:
I read through the IC thread, and there might be not a reason to start all over ... the street scence seems all but over, so you might just continue from there.


----------



## WizWrm (Dec 19, 2003)

Do you want to use new characters for the restart?


----------



## mpickett81 (Dec 19, 2003)

Chaos... I might be interested if you are restarting a campaign.  Are you all using the rules from planewalker.com?


----------

